# I Poop in my Pants Sometimes.



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello, I have a thing that I need to use the bathroom usually about an hour or so after I eat. I have had about a total of 20 or so accidents from age 14 to 50 - that's about one or so every 21 months or so on average (*Does this mean that I am either partially incontinent or have a form o IBS*?). In further detail, their also have been at least 100 other instances when I barely just made it to the toilet. I have become somewhat proactive like other IBS sufferers scoping out the bathrooms at public places. Also, I usually try to go to the bathroom about an hour or so after I eat to avoid a possible accident. I would like to be part of a Support Group (hopefully a meeting near Pittsburgh or maybe even something on Skype). This would be so Awesome!!! - talking with others that may have these issues. I want to talk to some people that understand my condition and give me support, I would also welcome the opportunity to give support to others. My dilemma is I have accidents, but not frequent enough to wear diapers all the time or anything like that. (*I'm looking for Support of my occasional Accidents*). And I can do likewise. Only one thing though, I haven't been officially diagnosed with IBS - It's a self diagnosis from doing some research. So IBS? - I don't really know. My accidents haven't been diarrhea, but Semi Solid ones that are Voluminous and usually real bad. What type of Support Groups do you people recommend?

Please respond to this message. I will appreciate this greatly. Sincerely, Paul S.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I too have IBS; and sometimes there isn't much notice. Especially on weekends; we like to have breakfast; then do some shopping. I just never know after that when it will hit. I usually wear diapers when out on weekends. I bring a diaper bag with everything I need to get cleaned up; fresh diapers etc. I change in the car because its embarrassing to have to walk around with a big bag like that. Maybe women can get away with that, but looks odd for a guy to carry a bag. It's a terrible thing to deal with and you have to change out soon after, even with a diaper cover, the smell gets bad and also have to worry about diaper rash. If you don't change soon, it gets pushed up the back and to the front making it far worse to get cleaned up and changed. Does anyone else have any better ideas or solutions on how to get changed? I would really like to see places have an adult changing table in a stall or something; or at least have an awareness many people live with this affliction. I don't want anyone to think I am weird for changing in the car if they happen to go by. People change infants all the time in cars without any concerns. I just think people need to be aware that adults with this issue needs to get changed out too.


----------



## Paul Sar (Nov 26, 2018)

Mr. Goose, I agree that it is difficult to change after an accident in a public restroom. I've found that Ideally, a restroom with a lock is best. Some hotels have these in the lobby or family restrooms in malls also. I know about getting the urge after a big healthy breakfast. If you carry a bag into wherever and somebody ask, you can always say that I have Medical Necessities in the bag that I need. But me, (more lately anyway) I have no problem telling people what happened that is if I don't know them. People are usually pretty understanding about it. In my life I have witnessed some adult people that have Pooped in their pants, It can happen to people on occasion, even if they don't have an IBD. Our stomachs can be unpredictable at times and sometimes Accidents happen. No Biggie!


----------

